# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Hermitage Hotel & Spa Korat

## Robert

Hermitage Resort
725/2 Thaosura Rd., Muang,
Nakorn Ratchasima 30000, Thailand

Tel :+66 4424 7444
Fax :+66 4424 7463
email :info@hermitagethailand.com
Website :http://www.hermitagethailand.com
Reservations
Tel :+66 4424 7444
Fax :+66 4424 7463
email :reservation@hermitagethailand.com

Bangkok Sales Office
58/7 Soi 2 Viphawadeerangsit Rd.,
Dingdaeng, Bangkok 10400, Thailand

Tel : +66 2275 5077, +66 2692 3035 # 0

Fax :+66 2692 2831
Preis: ab 1100 THB 
Englisch: http://www.hermitagethailand.com/english/main.html
Thai: http://www.hermitagethailand.com/thai/main.html

Ich habe da 2005 mehrmal Übernachtet und war zufrieden. 
Aber Achtung, das Haus hat Zimmer, wo am Waschbecken das warme Wasser fehlt,
ist mir dann aufgefallen, als ich mich Rasieren wollte.
Da wir eh Nachmittags abreisen wollten habe ich mir mit Warmwasser von der Dusche beholfen...

----------

